# Eat your heart out south texas boys! These studs are from east texas!



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Heres our wall after 13 years of managing our 2400 acres in trinity, tx. And the other pic is a 163 inch 13 point that was killed this year!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

wow!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Any openings?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

High fence?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You have some nice genetics there!
RT


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent wall of fame, once you get some mass on them you will be south TX bound! Very nice deer!


----------



## winchester (Mar 5, 2010)

thats good management --- nice deer and good job


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> High fence?


No just been killing our does and lettin em grow up. Its a timber tract.

I wish there were some opening I have been trying to get one of my buddies on for a couple years now. There are 11 of us mostly family and nobody really gets off.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent wall of fame, once you get some mass on them you will be south TX bound! Very nice deer!


lol. We started em on protien last year so hopefully we'll be right there with ya soon.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

You are getting there. Nice collection. Keep up the great management. Age on bucks does wonders for them.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Animals!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

EXACTLY what you get when you don't shoot the babies!

there's nothing wrong with east texas DEER genetics... it's the friggen locals that have the problem!

LMAO


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pfffffff!!!!! What a Bunch of Scrubs!!!!!!!!!!*

J/K. Nice job guys. Keep up the good work...


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Amen to that. We have killed some good ones on our east Texas lease too, but not near that many. your QDM program is paying off big time.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some nice management bucks ya'll got up there...Walker


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

The (Bad Genetics) in East Texas are not in the Deer


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice, thanks for the pics


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice job! I'd like to see the 141" 8 point!!!


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer, congrats on your program!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya the eight point was beauty. he had some of the longest tines i have ever seen. The bad thing is that he was only three and half. He would have been a real stud if we would held off on him another couple of years.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Some nice management bucks ya'll got up there...Walker


Yes walker county. If those are management bucks then i would love to come hunt on your place.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Congrats those are some nice bucks! Good to see someone else in the area letting these bucks grow. Keep up the good work, it pays off! -Roach


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics those are great deer.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice deer, laying off them works.... 2400acres ya'll are lucky....not many big tracks out there anymore... Tines lenght is getting those scores up. 130 8 points ain't nothing to shake a stick @!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice bucks!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Jbs8307 said:


> and nobody really gets off.


No kiddin'? I can see why.


----------



## BaffinBluez (Jun 8, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Jbs8307 said:


> Heres our wall after 13 years of managing our 2400 acres in trinity, tx. And the other pic is a 163 inch 13 point that was killed this year!


All good deer, don't get me wrong; however, I wouldn't compare to South Texas when you only have 2 deer over 150 out of the whole bunch. Again, all good deer.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Solid Action said:


> All good deer, don't get me wrong; however, I wouldn't compare to South Texas when you only have 2 deer over 150 out of the whole bunch. Again, all good deer.


Yep, almost all of those would be management deer in South Texas. A 160 in South Texas won't raise an eyebrow. You are off to a good start. Hammer the **** out of those eight and nine pointers.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

awesome deer for east texas. I would blast them in south texas too but guys are right - it takes a beast to turn heads close to old mexico.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

a 160" deer is a big deer, regardless of where you are...

I doubt 5% of deer hunters in the united states have put their hands on a set of 160" or better horns...


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great deer! Its has been no secret that Trinity has always produced some big deer. Hunted Trinity and Lovelady and both had super deer. My buddy actually lived off Hwy 19 and he saw nice deer on his property!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> a 160" deer is a big deer, regardless of where you are...
> 
> I doubt 5% of deer hunters in the united states have put their hands on a set of 160" or better horns...


x2 Very good deer for East Texas.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

My little brother 4 years ago killed a 152" / 12 pt. w/ a drop tine up on what they call they call " THE ISLAND " on Trinity river. My family has been deer hunting, duck hunting, fishing that area for the last 30 years. I have personally seen, but never killed some very nice deer come from that NE Texas region.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> a 160" deer is a big deer, regardless of where you are...
> 
> I doubt 5% of deer hunters in the united states have put their hands on a set of 160" or better horns...


I agree. Many talk a big game, but haven't had the chance to back it up. Great deer, I don't care what part of the country you are in. Congrats


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

JLes said:


> I agree. Many talk a big game, but haven't had the chance to back it up. Great deer, I don't care what part of the country you are in. Congrats


exactly. I've heard people claim to have 170 deer, because they saw one "running through a pasture", or had one in a trail camera photo that's usually a little out of focus.

Just about any place in texas CAN have a 160" deer. I had one that was around 160" in fredericksburg on my trail camera... I had several hundred photos of him.... the next closest deer in size off that place was around 130 or so.. so lightening can strike anywhere once. backing it up with consitent results is the big difference. I wouldn't say that lease "had 160" deer"...

a wall full of 140" 8-9 pointers is pretty impressive, especially for east texas.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> a 160" deer is a big deer, regardless of where you are...
> 
> I doubt 5% of deer hunters in the united states have put their hands on a set of 160" or better horns...


It is to a lot of people. But not on a well managed South Texas ranch. These are great East Texas deer but "eat your heart out South Texas Boys." Not even close.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Great for Trinity. I've heard Trinity is notorious for poachers. Looks like yall are doing a good job at keeping them at bay or have a high fence.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

M16 said:


> It is to a lot of people. But not on a well managed South Texas ranch. These are great East Texas deer but "eat your heart out South Texas Boys." Not even close.


:rotfl: I knew that title would get some blood pressures to rise! I really wasn't trying to compare our timber lease to some high fenced $10000 a year south texas ranch. i know what yall have down there. Hell if i could afford it i would be hunting down there to. Just having a little fun with you guys. :tongue:


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Jbs8307 said:


> :rotfl: I knew that title would get some blood pressures to rise! I really wasn't trying to compare our timber lease to some high fenced $10000 a year south texas ranch. i know what yall have down there. Hell if i could afford it i would be hunting down there to. Just having a little fun with you guys. :tongue:


No need to spend $10,000. I've got some 160's that you could shoot for only $8500.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

M16 said:


> No need to spend $10,000. I've got some 160's that you could shoot for only $8500.


What could i get for 1400?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

M16 said:


> No need to spend $10,000. I've got some 160's that you could shoot for only $8500.


$8500 for a 160?.... little steep, huh? :rotfl::rotfl:

I agree on the "eat your heart out".... 140's aren't going to make everyone overly jealous... but they are nice deer.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

The title was a joke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

We also aren't hunting behind a fence with thousands of dollars of feed and protein at our disposal. Were only paying 1400 a member too. I think i can live with our non head turning 140's and save that extra 8600 a year for my daughter to go to college.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Brushy Creek???????????


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

no but i have heard that name before.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Folks need to keep their eye on this area over the next few years..... 150" deer are becoming a frequent sight....

There are a few places in the area producing very nice deer.... for any part of the state. 

As mentioned before, it is due to proper management and lack of crowded hunting situations. I know a few people that have places in that area that have dropped their membership numbers substantially, increased their acreage per hunter and began strict management rules.

The result, a better quality trophy herd with local genetics and it doesnt take 6-8 hours to get there! The genes are there folks, you just have to let them grow up!

Of course, be ready to put a few more digits on that check every year.... But, I would much rather kill a 150-160" deer in East Texas than a 180" deer in S. Tx.... I just prefer the terrain.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I hunted brushy creek for a few years.... there are some nice deer there. 

if you can keep cletus and company from shooting every 2 year old with potential, that area will have some nice deer.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya we are pretty lucky we have a 5000 acre place across the road from us thats on the same managment plan and there really isnt many hunters right around us. The strange thing is, we have never killed a buck over 5.5. We dont even have any trail cam pics of a 6.5 or older. There are only two deer on that wall that are even 5.5 all the rest are 3.5 and 4.5. Its not like we are shooting all the young ones either we maybe average 2 wall hangers a year and we have a buck to doe ratio of 1 buck for every .7 does. Based on stand observations. Im sure they are out there. I cant even imagine what its gonna look like when someone finally gets one. The 163 that a guy killed this year was only 4.5


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

jbs nice deer. my family and i hunt between groveton and apple springs and we have some really nice deer also. A 10 pt 142" , and a 160" 12pt also a huge 8 that went 151" when i go up there next i will take pics and post


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Mine might not be quite up there with yours, but for free range, no special feeding, river bottom E.TX bucks, they looked OK to me,











































All of these are 4-41/2yr olds that were taken due to something special about them. The top on has the all white throat patch, the second one, well it was just wild looking, and the last one was a victim of circumstance. While not monsters the 8's are both 21+" wide, and the weird one has 17 countable points. One of these years I am going to get one of the big ones that we keep saying "one more year",


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

DC National Forest??



stickem said:


> jbs nice deer. my family and i hunt between groveton and apple springs and we have some really nice deer also. A 10 pt 142" , and a 160" 12pt also a huge 8 that went 151" when i go up there next i will take pics and post


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Screaming reel: Those are some pretty bucks!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Those are some awesome deer!!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*?????150"-over-180"??????*



justinsfa said:


> But, I would much rather kill a 150-160" deer in East Texas than a 180" deer in S. Tx.... I just prefer the terrain.


You mean to tell me that if you had a chance to hunt a 150class deer in Trinity or a 180class deer in Pearsall, all things being equal besides mileage, you'd go after the 150"????:headknock You allergic to mesquite or something?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

10ERBETTER said:


> You mean to tell me that if you had a chance to hunt a 150class deer in Trinity or a 180class deer in Pearsall, all things being equal besides mileage, you'd go after the 150"????:headknock You allergic to mesquite or something?


My guess is it might have something to do with green trees vs. brush and mesquite. I would rather hunt under an oak tree vs. a cactus myself..


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> You mean to tell me that if you had a chance to hunt a 150class deer in Trinity or a 180class deer in Pearsall, all things being equal besides mileage, you'd go after the 150"????:headknock You allergic to mesquite or something?


You know I'm allergic to mesquite!:slimer: You know we've got 180's in Trinity too and it's getting better every year. I think you will be allergic to mesquite soon as well! -Roach


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

M16 said:


> No need to spend $10,000. I've got some 160's that you could shoot for only $8500.


I think you may have shot your self in the foot with that advertisement! Pretty pricey for a 160"! But i know you were Jesting LOL..Good One!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Texas Roach said:


> You know I'm allergic to mesquite!:slimer: You know we've got 180's in Trinity too and it's getting better every year. I think you will be allergic to mesquite soon as well! -Roach


better than 180's in Trinity?


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I think you may have shot your self in the foot with that advertisement! Pretty pricey for a 160"! But i know you were Jesting LOL..Good One!


Actually I have one hunt left at that price. The rest of my trophy hunts are booked. I know of one ranch that usually gets $12,000 for a 160 deer. Not everybody that hunts is from Texas. Most of my hunters are from the New York area. They pay a lot and tip well.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> better than 180's in Trinity?


I've never seen anything taken off our lease better than 185" but I know the buck Chuck Journee killed was like 192", I think it was in Trinity county as well. -Roach
I stand corrected Chuck's deer was 190" on the dot, killed in the '08/'09 season. -Roach


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> You mean to tell me that if you had a chance to hunt a 150class deer in Trinity or a 180class deer in Pearsall, all things being equal besides mileage, you'd go after the 150"????:headknock You allergic to mesquite or something?


Hell yes!

For one, I dont like hunting from a stand or over a wide open place... I like being in a big creek bottom with natural openings....

Ive hunted all over the state, and nothing compares to hearing a deer trotting up behind you through the leaves....

I want to see the deer I am shooting out without the aid of optics.... Im not a big fan of long distance shooting (which I consider anything over 75 yds).

Ive sat in a many of tower stand watching a scendero and its just plain boring.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> better than 180's in Trinity?


Mark my words.... within the next 2 years, we will all be seeing multiple 180"+ deer out of eastern Texas.... Note, they wont be coming off everyday 1000 acre leases with 15 hunters on it... but just keep your eyes open....

Proper land management is starting to catch on.... the results will soon follow.

Plus, East Texas deer arent as effected by drought as South and West Texas deer....

The deer I have killed have not been record breakers, but mass is more appealing to me than width.

A 150" 8 point with big mass, height and tine length sure is a gorgeous sight!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Mark my words.... within the next 2 years, we will all be seeing multiple 180"+ deer out of eastern Texas.... Note, they wont be coming off everyday 1000 acre leases with 15 hunters on it... but just keep your eyes open....
> 
> Proper land management is starting to catch on.... the results will soon follow.
> 
> ...


A 150 8pt is a book deer in my book and thats exactly what im looking for.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I took a customer 2 seasons ago that dropped a 152" 8point.... it was an unreal animal...

The only pictures I have of it are after its been caped, and its pretty graphic...


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Mark my words.... within the next 2 years, we will all be seeing multiple 180"+ deer out of eastern Texas.... Note, they wont be coming off everyday 1000 acre leases with 15 hunters on it... but just keep your eyes open....


They already are. Take a look. http://www.venadocreek.com


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

10ERBETTER said:


> http://www.venadocreek.com


Pine tree black bucks and axis, plus East Texas pheasant. Pretty comical, really.

Also: "At Venado Creek Ranch, we believe that only the best will do. In keeping with that, the ranch is stocked with some of the largest genetics in the country with sire bucks scoring over 300" BC."


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Pine tree black bucks and axis, plus East Texas pheasant. Pretty comical, really.


Exactly.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

those are all nice deer in anyones book . but once you hunt sout texas nothing else comes close!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was wondering where those east Texas genetics came from

Charlie


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> Exactly.


That place is unreal.... the lodge is rediculous.

I just got back from Turkey hunting with their old ranch manager....

One of my properties is about 8 miles down the road from Venado.... COME ON HURRICANE!!! haha

But without the fences, just look at the deer they have been killing off of Boggy for the last 20 years.... All their deer are native deer, just allowed to grow and not overhunted.

I hunt a place near Tyler that is under strict management with no fences. I have seen 2 different 160+" bucks on it. Im not allowed to shoot any deer on that property, but they are nice to watch.

I got a new property last year that yielded a 150 and a 170 two seasons ago.... this property has no management plan, but also is not hunted (both deer were shot by trespassers... one was ticketed). This property begins its management plan this year... Should be interesting to see what comes off of it in the coming years.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> I was wondering where those east Texas genetics came from
> 
> Charlie


BAZINGA!!!!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> I was wondering where those east Texas genetics came from
> 
> Charlie


Texas??


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OK.. I only have one question... who has an opening on one of these east texas leases full of 150"+ deer and how much? I hear east texas leases are cheep. PM me if you need to keep it a secret. I am interested. But please, I don't want to hunt 60,000 acres with 559 families allowed to bring 10 guests for reunions. I want high acre per hunter and big deer. Kind of how south Texas does it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> OK.. I only have one question... who has an opening on one of these east texas leases full of 150"+ deer and how much? I hear east texas leases are cheep. PM me if you need to keep it a secret. I am interested. But please, I don't want to hunt 60,000 acres with 559 families allowed to bring 10 guests for reunions. I want high acre per hunter and big deer. Kind of how south Texas does it.


Because the hunter per acre ratio is so low and the demand is so high to be on these places, most waiting lists will take you 8-10 years to be called, most likely longer.

Im expecting to wait 10-12 years on one.... cost is 1450 per hunting "area" (200 acres).... EXTREMELY strict rules (with high fines if you mis-judge on age and relinquishing hunting priveleges for 75+ season days if you shoot a buck that does not meet the requirements)...

Plus, I believe most go by the rule that if you are a close family member (I.E. close as in son or daughter, not brother in laws), you get bumped to the front of the list.... so that wait time may be extended further....

People just dont get off of these properties often, and for good reason....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, I don't want anal retentive funless places to hunt.. mistakes do happen in life, just don't repeat them.. I just want mature 150's and above running around everywhere for cheap, if I have to put up with a family or two, I can do it. I'd like pictures of deer and families first though before I commit.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*10-12 Years to Hunt?*



justinsfa said:


> Im expecting to wait 10-12 years on one.... .... so that wait time may be extended further....
> 
> People just dont get off of these properties often, and for good reason....


10-12 YEARS? What if you get hit by a bus tomorrow? Not tryin to sound grim or wish you any bad luck, but **** I wanna hunt today. If it costs me a little more money to hunt this year, as opposed to waiting 10, then I'm gonna start mowin some yards, standin on a street corner or somethin. Just sayin.
People don't get ON those same properties for good reason as well.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

10ERBETTER said:


> 10-12 YEARS? What if you get hit by a bus tomorrow? Not tryin to sound grim or wish you any bad luck, but **** I wanna hunt today. If it costs me a little more money to hunt this year, as opposed to waiting 10, then I'm gonna start mowin some yards, standin on a street corner or somethin. Just sayin.
> People don't get ON those same properties for good reason as well.


no, he can get on a lease somewhere else while waiting.. but if it happens to be a lease with you, don't expect him to be committed to it when they call his name up on the waiting list lease..


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow.....this is great. Some folks way of thinking when it come to deer hunting, what it is, what it means is so bizarre. I follow the law, do it for fun and spend my time enjoying it. I love east Texas, hill country and South Texas hunting anywhere, anytime, but at an affordable price.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> 10-12 YEARS? What if you get hit by a bus tomorrow? Not tryin to sound grim or wish you any bad luck, but **** I wanna hunt today. If it costs me a little more money to hunt this year, as opposed to waiting 10, then I'm gonna start mowin some yards, standin on a street corner or somethin. Just sayin.
> People don't get ON those same properties for good reason as well.


You dont have to put a deposit down just to get on the list, so you are out no money...

And as mentioned, you dont just sit and twiddle your thumbs until they call you... if you want, you can get on a million other deer leases... however, when your name is up, you need to be ready to pay the dues, even if you are already paying another lease fee... If you cant pay up, then you get marked off the list... NEXT PLEASE!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

texas8point said:


> Wow.....this is great. Some folks way of thinking when it come to deer hunting, what it is, what it means is so bizarre. I follow the law, do it for fun and spend my time enjoying it. I love east Texas, hill country and South Texas hunting anywhere, anytime, but at an affordable price.


The way I look at is this.... I can go kill does wherever I want. I am lucky enough to have the opportunity to hunt a multitude of different properties at no charge that WANT does taken off their place. Now bucks? Heck no, most places wont let me even look at them twice... haha

I am after trophies when it comes to my money.... I have been passing on immature bucks for.... holy geez.... 8 years now.... YIKES!!!

My current East Texas lease fees are about $550/yr.... Now, multiply that times 8 years and I have spent $4400 without killing a trophy....

By switching over to a higher priced lease with a better chance of killing a more quality buck, my money is better spent. Say I only kill a trophy every 2 years.... then I have actually made a better investment with my money and have a better chance of killing larger bucks..

One must also include the expenses that go along with deer hunting.... the expenses (I.E. travel trailer, hunting license, hunting gear, gas, etc) are the same whether you hunt on a $550 a year lease or a $1500 a year lease....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> The way I look at is this.... I can go kill does wherever I want. I am lucky enough to have the opportunity to hunt a multitude of different properties at no charge that WANT does taken off their place. Now bucks? Heck no, most places wont let me even look at them twice... haha
> 
> I am after trophies when it comes to my money.... I have been passing on immature bucks for.... holy geez.... 8 years now.... YIKES!!!
> 
> ...


put my name down on the $1500 a year trophy lease with 180's please... I'll pay more if they want to bump my name up but $1500 is getting pretty steep. :cop:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm not paying $1500 a year for anything less than 220's ....


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I'm going to throw my two cents in here. I'm keep hearing guys saying I would pay this much a gun for a 150" or I'd pay that much for a 180" buck but the fact is your not just going to pay $1500 bucks for a lease that says they have 150" deer set up a blind and he's going to just walk out. Go down south and tell an outfit you want a 150" for $1,500 and they will laugh in your face. You've got to feed, feed, feed and feed that's why a 150" down south costs $10,000 it cost money to grow a big buck. I see guys all the time out here in east texas set up protien feeders in September and think the buck horns should be bigger by November, you can't feed protien for 1 year and yield results it takes several years which takes money. I have personally taken a 155" buck out of east texas off my lease that I pay $1800 a gun for now. I fed that buck for four seasons before he made 155" at 5.5yrs old and I fed protien and corn to him year round (along with the rest of the deer). Now I figured roughly how much I spent on my spot plus my feed for those for years it came out to about $5,800 in lease dues, $4000 in protien, $2,800 in corn and about $1,000 worth of food plots for a grand total of $13,600. Now I'm sure some of you thinks thats obsurd but if you think that a 150" is going to just walk out with out you putting in some time and money then your no different than the guys down the road that shoot every 2.5yr old 8pt that steps out. There is always going to be some lucky guy who just stumbles across a monster east texas buck on a $300 a year lease but I want to see somebody from east texas taking mature deer over 140-150" consistently only paying $1,500 a gun. -Roach


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm not paying $1500 a year for anything less than 220's ....


When you find it, let me know!!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Roach,
Quit adding the numbers up!!! I hope the wife doesn't read this!!!!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> Roach,
> Quit adding the numbers up!!! I hope the wife doesn't read this!!!!


Right! I about choked the first time I added it up as wellsad4sm. The wife is sure to remind me all the time about how my deer eat better than we do. LOL. I wouldn't trade a penny of it though, I'm proud of my home grown 155" buck. -Roach


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Its not all about the dollars guys. Its about having a place to go and relax with some good people and do some hunting too. We are a "trophy" lease. But our rules are not unreasonable. We try to keep it fun so no one has to be scared to pull the trigger. I mean lets face its just a deer. There will be more the next year and the year after that. Any buck killed on our lease has to be shoulder mounted and if you pop an uh oh. You have to buy a cord of wood for the lease. (and get rode a little at camp). But its not that big of a deal. and a kids first buck is whatever he wants it to be. I personally have only killed two bucks off this place in 14 years. My first buck in 1997 an small 8. And a 137 inch 9 point i killed in 2007. its not about killin. its about hunting and enjoying the outdoors. Its not all about the inches if you see buck you like shoot him score is just a measuring stick for people with land to charge us average joes more money. We have been managing our place for 14 years now and there has only been two deer over 150 killed.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*"Trophy Lease"*



Jbs8307 said:


> We are a "trophy" lease..... Its not all about the inches.......


IMO, if you have a TRUE "Trophy" lease, then it is ALL about the inches. How else do you determine what a "trophy" is? A "trophy" can mean different things to different people, so you need a way to set a standard. Most "trophy" leases do this by implementing a minimum requirement on the size of the bucks antlers and/or age of the animal. Whether it be 8 points or better, outside the ears, 140"+, 4-1/2 y/o, 5-1/2 y/o or any combination. This is all geared toward getting more antler on top of the deer's head. I don't think you can say, we are a "trophy" lease, but we don't really care about the size of the antlers. If that was the case everybody could say they hunt a "Trophy" lease. No matter what size deer they were killing. IMO if you're M/O is to hang out with your buddies and kill any buck that looks "good" to you, then you get on a "Shoot'em up" lease and theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I might pay 1500 if I there were guaranteed deer in at least the 190's. 220's isn't reasonable for 1500 a year.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> IMO, if you have a TRUE "Trophy" lease, then it is ALL about the inches. How else do you determine what a "trophy" is? A "trophy" can mean different things to different people, so you need a way to set a standard. Most "trophy" leases do this by implementing a minimum requirement on the size of the bucks antlers and/or age of the animal. Whether it be 8 points or better, outside the ears, 140"+, 4-1/2 y/o, 5-1/2 y/o or any combination. This is all geared toward getting more antler on top of the deer's head. I don't think you can say, we are a "trophy" lease, but we don't really care about the size of the antlers. If that was the case everybody could say they hunt a "Trophy" lease. No matter what size deer they were killing. IMO if you're M/O is to hang out with your buddies and kill any buck that looks "good" to you, then you get on a "Shoot'em up" lease and theres nothing wrong with that.


I didnt say we dont care about the size of the antlers i said we dont care about the inches. A very large eight point is way more desirable to me than a high scoring 10 or even twelve point. Thats why we dont have an inch requirement, but if you shoot it you have to shoulder mount it. You may choose to kill any buck you like as long as you are ready to spend the $500 to mount it. If you make a mistake and ground check one then you have to pay a fine in the form of a cord of firewood for the lease. This may not work for all because im sure there are people who would take advantage of it on some leases, but we only have 11 members most have which have been hunting together since we got the lease. (family mostly)


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

"IMO if you're M/O is to hang out with your buddies and kill any buck that looks "good" to you, then you get on a "Shoot'em up" lease and theres nothing wrong with that."

But its not a shoot em up lease! Its a trophy lease! Sorry it doesnt fit your opinion of what a trophy lease should be. But it works for us. Would you call that wall of antlers a shoot em up lease? All im saying is putting an inch limit on a set of antlers is south texas bullsh!t and we want no part of it.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I might pay 1500 if I there were guaranteed deer in at least the 190's. 220's isn't reasonable for 1500 a year.


I'm starting to get the feeling that your joking.:spineyes: For 1500 i'll let you come pow pow the spikes!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

hell man... my buddy let's me shoot 210's for free...

sometimes I bring a bag of corn, or some sprite.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Greenies!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I brought two links of V&V sausage and a 12 pack of natty light this year, and he let me shoot this one. He had a weak G5 on his left side, so he let me cull him.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats more like a post you see put up at 2am not 10am..2funny


Kyle 1974 said:


> I brought two links of V&V sausage and a 12 pack of natty light this year, and he let me shoot this one. He had a weak G5 on his left side, so he let me cull him.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

his 2's and 3's weren't too shabby though.. 

He also had a terrible right side G6.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Texas Roach said:


> I'm going to throw my two cents in here. I'm keep hearing guys saying I would pay this much a gun for a 150" or I'd pay that much for a 180" buck but the fact is your not just going to pay $1500 bucks for a lease that says they have 150" deer set up a blind and he's going to just walk out. Go down south and tell an outfit you want a 150" for $1,500 and they will laugh in your face. You've got to feed, feed, feed and feed that's why a 150" down south costs $10,000 it cost money to grow a big buck. I see guys all the time out here in east texas set up protien feeders in September and think the buck horns should be bigger by November, you can't feed protien for 1 year and yield results it takes several years which takes money. I have personally taken a 155" buck out of east texas off my lease that I pay $1800 a gun for now. I fed that buck for four seasons before he made 155" at 5.5yrs old and I fed protien and corn to him year round (along with the rest of the deer). Now I figured roughly how much I spent on my spot plus my feed for those for years it came out to about $5,800 in lease dues, $4000 in protien, $2,800 in corn and about $1,000 worth of food plots for a grand total of $13,600. Now I'm sure some of you thinks thats obsurd but if you think that a 150" is going to just walk out with out you putting in some time and money then your no different than the guys down the road that shoot every 2.5yr old 8pt that steps out. There is always going to be some lucky guy who just stumbles across a monster east texas buck on a $300 a year lease but I want to see somebody from east texas taking mature deer over 140-150" consistently only paying $1,500 a gun. -Roach


Not downing the effectiveness of protein and such, its proven through research and all kinds of different studies...Protein helps build larger antlers... no doubt.

BUT, the 2 properties that I have seen large deer (both body and antler size) feed no protein. One of the places has 2 corn feeders... the other places doesnt have a single feeder.

These properties just control hunting pressure and manage the maturity of their deer herd and keep the number of does in check.

Without any protein, supplements or food plots, both properties have 160"+ deer roaming around...

Now, it just may be pure luck that both of these properties are producing trophy quality deer with no breeding program or feed program.... but to me, the genetics are there, you just have to let them grow.

My point being is that you dont have to pour a ton of money into a place to produce big deer, you just have to be more patient and selective. A characteristic of a place with such potential of both its deer herd and group of members will usually result in a higher price tag.

Roach, Im still jealous of yalls place though. Just out of curiousity, whats yalls hunter to acre ratio over there?

Its also important to point out that naturally, even with 160" deer being killed consistenly, the local herd's genes may be maxed out, so at some point the hunter is going to be yearning for bigger bucks.... then protein becomes the next step.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I brought two links of V&V sausage and a 12 pack of natty light this year, and he let me shoot this one. He had a weak G5 on his left side, so he let me cull him.


bambi


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

big john o said:


> bambi


I told you it was a cull buck...

what do you expect for 2 links of V&V?

on a more realistic note... where I took that picture... you should see some of the "non cull" bucks.... off the friggen chart huge.

that deer went around 215" or so, and there were a few in the 240's that I saw from the stand. One buck that was around 190" with a 14" drop tine. amazing deer. and they don't shoot any trophies until they are at least 6.5 years old.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Jbs8307 said:


> I didnt say we dont care about the size of the antlers i said we dont care about the inches.QUOTE]
> 
> I thought inches and size were directly related?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

edit


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Jbs8307;2751884Would you call that wall of antlers a shoot em up lease? All im saying is putting an inch limit on a set of antlers is south texas bullsh!t and we want no part of it.[/QUOTE said:


> I wasn't implying your place was a "shoot'em up" lease. It's just that the rules don't sound like a true trophy lease. But I would assume that wall doesn't show every buck taken over the last 14 years, just the "good" ones. The wall does show some NICE East Texas deer, but most would be considered Management bucks on just about any "trophy" ranch in Texas. Again, you say you want no part of South Texas, but you do implement some kinda size requirement and that all started in South Texas.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> his 2's and 3's weren't too shabby though..
> 
> He also had a terrible right side G6.


 Weak Brow tines too. I would of thrown the whole head out with the gut pile


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Texas Roach said:


> Right! I about choked the first time I added it up as wellsad4sm. The wife is sure to remind me all the time about how my deer eat better than we do. LOL. I wouldn't trade a penny of it though, I'm proud of my home grown 155" buck. -Roach


I have a couple 150's from a $600 a year no feed low fence ranch in south texas... here's one thing about south texas.. it has 30% + protein in alot of its natural forage and very large neighbors most of the time who let them age.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Roach, Im still jealous of yalls place though. Just out of curiousity, whats yalls hunter to acre ratio over there?

9,000 acres of it is 400 acres per hunter, unfortunately the 3,200 acre pasture I hunt is 200 acres per hunter. It sucks but I'm not leaving!
I do agree with you as well that you don't have to spend the money on feed to have big deer if you let them mature but I think the feed programs put a lot more deer in front of you each hunt. -Roach


----------



## tps7742 (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are some very nice deer from E. Tx everyone is showing. Your lease prices will not stay the same and you will have competition in the near future with all of this "advertisement". I understand being proud of these deer and rightfully so but nothing good will come out of it IMO for the future showing these in an open forum. That along with some of the local hunters that live in these areas 24/7. You can't guard it all the time. 

Also, Venado Creek is a very nice set up, has some very nice deer, but they are trucked in and shouldn't be classified as E. Tx deer IMO. Happy for the folks that can hunt it and the folks that run it but when those trees start falling on their fence problems will occur. Just my opinion and it isn't worth much.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Kyle, looks like his G9 is a little short too......probably coulda got his for the links and 6 of natty lite, but he's your bud so I think you did him right by splurging for the whole 12 pk ! LOL ! 

If I can kill a great 10 for $800 or a massive 10 for $4500.......I mean if you got it like that, then spend it. If you don't (like me) then I am plenty happy with a big 8, 9, 10 for $800 in east Texas ! Now having said that if anyone wants to take me to South Texas and let me kill that big 10 for $800 I'll do that too.........my loyalty on goes so far ya kno !


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't listen too the negative chatter. VERY Nice!!!!!!


----------

